# Hello



## Cris (Jan 17, 2007)

I've always been a bit interested in martial arts, but its only been recently that it crossed my mind that, hey, I could actually learn this stuff if I wanted to... anyways, my point is I'm wondering if someone who knows what they're looking at could look at the website of the place I'm currently considering(looks legit to me so far, but I'm about as much of a newbie as it gets). Not sure if I'm allowed to post the link directly here, so I'll either post it later when someone confirms its ok, or PM someone who would be willing to look at it for me.


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2007)

Sure you can post it here.  

Also, it would be interesting to hear your thoughts about the school.  How did you find it?  What is it about the school that interests you?


----------



## Cris (Jan 17, 2007)

hehe ok, just wanted to be sure... I've been on a few forums that were very particular about links to businesses and such. Here it is: http://www.ckkenpo.com/index.php

I haven't had a chance to go see the school for myself yet, because of weather(its been iced over here for a few days now). I found it through a local.com search after I got in my head that I could learn martial arts. From the website it seems pretty interesting. Also if the website is any indication they(the management I guess) seem to have a simular attitude as myself.
The first draw I had though was that its one of only two schools within 10 miles of me.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 17, 2007)

I would make the drive and see for myself what the classes are about and form your own opinion about them


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 17, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  As Terry say's go and take a
look and form your own opinon.  Good luck!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 17, 2007)

Make a list of what you want out of the martial arts, then visit the schools.  See what they have to offer you, and if they provide what you're looking to get out of the classes.  No one knows better than you do on what you want.  Feel free to ask us about any concerns or questions you might have once you've visited.  Best wishes!


----------



## pankration (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone can learn at any age so definitely check the schools out. Here's a suggestion: check to see if any community centers near you offer a martial arts class. The cost is usually a fraction of a real school and serves as a good introduction. Long term a real school is probably better but before you commit to contracts and such, check it out.


----------



## Cris (Jan 17, 2007)

I happen to live out in the boonies, so community centers tend to be quite a bit of a drive, and the ones that are closest aren't very well organized. Though there could be a hundred "garage dojos" around here and I wouldn't know it.  Also, I plan to make my own opinion on this or any other school I find. I was just asking if it looked legit to people who know what they're looking at.


----------



## charyuop (Jan 18, 2007)

Sometimes the better way is talking to someone who already does MA, maybe where you work or some friends of friends.
I wouldn't turn down the idea of a garage dojo, because sometimes you find very good teachers there.
For example I live in a small town in Oklahoma and talking to a co-worker I found out there is a garage dojo of Aikido in town (there was nothing else about Aikido which was not closer than a 2 hour drive). I went there and I am lucky to say I found an excellent Godan (5th degree) black belt which happens to be a wonderful instructor.

Anyway since you have never done MA before it will be hard for you to tell the quality of what they teach in that school. My suggestion is just start somewhere. time will tell you if the quality is what you were looking for and in case change or stay where you are.

P.S. The only thing is that they offer 2 classes a week which last one hour each. Considering a warm up, maybe a cool down and time to explain techniques doesn't seem to me it is much left to practice...but of course I might be wrong. Call and ask if they offer a free introductory class to be able to see what happens in there.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Jan 18, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 18, 2007)

One thing I have been wondering about for a while and haven't got around to asking properly but might be appropriate here is what actually is Kenpo? I haven't come across it over here though i expect there may be some clubs doing it.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 18, 2007)

Cris said:


> I haven't had a chance to go see the school for myself yet, because of weather(its been iced over here for a few days now). I found it through a local.com search after I got in my head that I could learn martial arts. From the website it seems pretty interesting. Also if the website is any indication they(the management I guess) seem to have a simular attitude as myself.


 
Seems nice enough. Claims to be the "most complete style" and teaching how to "take down any attacker" are minor red flags to me but I`d check it out.


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2007)

Cris said:


> I've always been a bit interested in martial arts, but its only been recently that it crossed my mind that, hey, I could actually learn this stuff if I wanted to... anyways, my point is I'm wondering if someone who knows what they're looking at could look at the website of the place I'm currently considering(looks legit to me so far, but I'm about as much of a newbie as it gets). Not sure if I'm allowed to post the link directly here, so I'll either post it later when someone confirms its ok, or PM someone who would be willing to look at it for me.


 
Its possible that things can be learned about the school, instructor, training, etc., from the site, but you'll form your best opinion when you actually check it out in person.  Ask questions, watch a few classes, take a trial class, talk to the students and instructor.

Good luck on your search. 

Mike


----------



## Haze (Jan 18, 2007)

Check it out for yourself.

Red flag,,  most complete system, claim to teach weapons because they are a chinese art but list traditional Okinawan weapons in their list of weaopons taught, copyright on site is 2005 but still has "coming soon" in many areas of site.

If you have a phone number for them give them a call to see if they are still open.


----------



## Cris (Jan 18, 2007)

Haze said:


> Check it out for yourself.
> 
> Red flag,, most complete system, claim to teach weapons because they are a chinese art but list traditional Okinawan weapons in their list of weaopons taught, copyright on site is 2005 but still has "coming soon" in many areas of site.
> 
> If you have a phone number for them give them a call to see if they are still open.


I noticed those things too especially the copyright, but someone's keeping up the registration on their domain name. They could've just lost their webmaster or something. I do, however, plan on checking it out myself as soon as possible.


----------



## searcher (Jan 19, 2007)

Do you know who the instructor is?   I noticed that the instructor's name is not on the website.


----------



## Cris (Jan 19, 2007)

Hmm, I thought it was mentioned when they gave his life story.


----------

